# Keypad für die Lenze Fu´s



## Johannes Ashur (18 Juli 2007)

Moin Jungs,

meine Frage: Welche Vorteile habe ich den noch zusätzlich wenn ich das Keypad von Lenze einsetzte(Vector8200).

Was kann ich denn dann noch mehr machen? 

Johannes


----------



## Per (18 Juli 2007)

*Lenze 8200 V*

Hallo Johannes Ashur,
Wieso mehr machen ???
Wie parametrierst du denn jetzt die Antriebsregler ???

Gruß Per


----------



## Johannes Ashur (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo Per,
ich programmiere diese gar nicht, sondern einige unserer Kunden setzen diese ein.
Wollte mal nur wissen wann die einsetzen sollte.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## wee (18 Juli 2007)

Mit dem Keypad kann man schnell auf den Parametersatz zugreifen und diesen auch verändern, es ist auch möglich bestimmte Istwerte grob zu verfolgen.
Wir schicken zu jedem Umrichter solch ein Keypad mit, da man auf diesen auch den Parametersatz abspeichern kann.

Im Fehlerfall wird auf dem Display ein Kurztext angezeigt, mit dem man dann im Handbuch nach Ursachen und Lösungen suchen kann oder im Störfall vorab schon 
ungefähr weiss um was es geht.


M.f.G.  wee


----------



## Johannes Ashur (19 Juli 2007)

Guten Abend Wee,
 du hast geschrieben:".........,es ist auch möglich bestimmte Istwerte grob zu verfolgen"
könnest du das  *Bitte etwas genauer erklären

was genau meinst du mit dem Parametersatz?

Johannes

*


----------



## wee (20 Juli 2007)

Hi, ich erlaube mir jetzt mal auf die Herstellerseite zu verweisen 
http://www.lenze.de/internet_de_act..._8200_vector/Pop-up_Bedienmodul_Keypad_XT.jsp
Da steht alles was ich oben angesprochen habe aufgelistet.

Über das Bedienteil ist es möglich, den Umrichter theoretisch komplett zu parametrieren, ob das nun Sinn macht sei dahingestellt.
Du kannst dir auch alle verfügbaren Soll- und Istwerte oder jeden Parameter anzeigen und Störmeldungen auslesen lassen.
Zusätzlich hat jedes Bedienmodul einen integrierten Speicher, auf den sich Parametersätze speichern, oder vom Bedienteil in das Gerät lesen lassen.


Ich finde den Funktionsumfang und Kosten-Nutzenfaktor recht angemessen, desshalbt wird bei uns auch zu jedem Umrichter ein Bedienteil mitgeliefert.


mfg wee


----------



## Andreas B. (20 Juli 2007)

Hallo !
Ein weiterer Nutzen ist das man mit dem Keypad Parametersätze sichern und auf einen neuen Umrichter übertragen. Ohne PC.  (Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher ob das mit allen Vector-Antrieben so geht)

Gruß Andreas


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2007)

hallo,
wir haben ein bedienteil mit kabel, das setzen wir für alle 8200 und 9300 ein, man kann einige betriebsparameter wie strom usw beobachten, parametieren, man kann glaube ich nur ein paar umrichter drauf abspeichern, jedenfals reicht es für unsere nicht aus, besonders möchte ich drauf hinweisen das man die letzten 3 fehler auslesen kann, das keypad mit kabel ist vielleicht eine alternative zu alle umrichter mit pads auszurüsten.


----------



## Johannes Ashur (23 Juli 2007)

Danke euch allen.
Werde mich mal näher mit der lenze link befassen.

gruß

Johannes


----------

